# Pre Front Bite



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Caught and released 30-40 fish with several over 5 pounds including a few in the 7 pound class. Timing is everything this time of year. There are so many different variables this time of year to take into consideration but if your in the right place at the right time you can end up blindsided by an epic bite.

Corkys and Top Dogs have been go to baits. Still can't speak enough about the 13 TX. This reel is by far the best and most reliable reel I've ever used. When I say I've tried to abuse it with no success I mean it. I've been using it day in and day out and remain very impressed. I truly encourage you guys to get your hands on one of these reels. I'll stand by it 110%

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Those are some trophy fish!! Can't say enough about Trey! a great guy with true passion to catch trophy fish!


----------

